# Harleigh is ready for Halloween!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

She's a Squirrel and obviously she LOVES it! :biggrin: I think she looks cute and seems how she has an obsession with squirrels it matches her pretty well.

So, go ahead and laugh at her expense. I promise I won't tell her! LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahaha! That's awesome!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CUTE!! :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That really is funny, but cute in a ridiculous way!


----------



## C6ROLLER (Oct 23, 2010)

*Halloween Costumes*

I bought dinosaurs costumes for them both and the XL's were too small. My younger dog wanted to eat it rather than wear it. They went back.


----------

